# Fishing Technology Letting Turtles Off The Hook



## News Bot (Aug 26, 2008)

*Published:* 25-Aug-08 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Alternative fishing technology has been shown to save turtles while not affecting fish catches, according to a new report.

*Read More...*


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah cool. Love turtles


----------



## callith (Aug 26, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## herptrader (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the inventions on the(ABC's) New Inventors program last week was very similar. Instead of a "circular hook" (I wish they had included a picture) there was a dissolvable clip that stopped the hook functioning as a hook until it was below turtle depth.

Actually here is a link: http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2331630.htm


----------



## urodacus_au (Aug 26, 2008)

Think thats what they mean, we use them for Snapper over here.

Jordan


----------



## JasonL (Aug 26, 2008)

Their talking about tuna circle hooks, they are almost a complete circle, and they have also just developed a disolvable guard to cut down on the no of albatross being hooked, which is far worse than the effect on turtles. Tuna circles have been around for a while now.


----------

